# Body Kit Help



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Ok well got a question. Bought a 91 SE-R not long ago from someone on sr20 forums. Came with a Kaminari body kit, install was not the best lol. Anyway few questions. I was parking it at my aunts while I finish some repairs on it(windsheild tail lights ect) and I was moving my XE and my dad drove the SE-R to where it was gonna sit. Anyway he hit a car frame (just a bare frame lol) and made about a 1 inch dash in the kit. Didn't have the digital so I didn't get pics. Easy to fix? Heres a few pics.




























First pic is just of the car In the 2nd one, should I unscrew it and try and pull it up or what? Looks bad lol. In the 3rd one, it shows how he molded ONE part of the side skirts. Should I cut that or mold the hole kit? Don't plan on taking it off..but I don't want it to crack. Also, what would you suggest about the screws? A) They stick out a bit B) I don't want those showing after it's painted..get smaller screws and when I'm SURE it's good fiber-glass over it? Thanks


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Not to get off topic, but if thats a carbon fiber trunk lid where in the hell did you get that! It looks sweet! ^_^


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Not to get off topic, but if thats a carbon fiber trunk lid where in the hell did you get that! It looks sweet! ^_^


they had a group buy going on sr20forums for those
and i think they had one here too

i would strip that whole kit off and start over and try to get it back to OEM
maybe put a front lip spoiler on it
that's my 2c


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Is there any way on earth I can get my hands on one of those? Do you know where I can get one or who made them?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

well, here is what i found on sr20forum
looks like they may have forgotten the project
you may want to ask around
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=39133&page=4&pp=20


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

The hood and trunk ARENT carbon fiber, they're black. Picked the car up with them like that. I really want to keep the kit because I THINK it'll look good when it's all painted.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

id just have the body shop fx it when it goes in for painting.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I'd rather save the money and do it myself..and I like doing all the shit I can to my car


----------

